# what species is this ?



## bullardsls1 (Jul 18, 2011)

Sat night we went out on the river and shot some good fish 
but, I am clueless as to what this fish is. I don't have a lot of pics of this one . It was a silver fish but not a buffalo.
52 lbs


----------



## Michael (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice Grassie. Also known as a White Amur


----------



## Michael (Jul 18, 2011)

Here's a couple we shot this summer.


----------



## Trizey (Jul 18, 2011)

Grass Tarpon


----------



## bullardsls1 (Jul 19, 2011)

*grass*

I have killed lots of grass carp just first time a silver one


----------



## FOD (Jul 19, 2011)

If you've never shot a silver grassy,then you've shot alot of commons,as far as I know,silver was the only color offered in the white amur.


----------



## Michael (Jul 19, 2011)

FOD said:


> If you've never shot a silver grassy,then you've shot alot of commons,as far as I know,silver was the only color offered in the white amur.


----------



## markland (Jul 19, 2011)

I thought you were joking!!!  All grass carp are silver with large shiny scales.  Very unusual to shoot common carp over 30# in GA although there are a few exceptions.


----------



## FOD (Jul 19, 2011)

And don't get me wrong.I'm not hatin' on your grassy,nice fish,but always try to know what it is before you shoot it. Bowfishermen have enough pressure on them already.


----------



## bullardsls1 (Jul 19, 2011)

I think this fish was sick or something it was on top of the water. Never acted spookish. Or anything I thought it was dead untill it started too swim off I have shot lots of commens and grass carp buffalo. I have took several peple off this website bowfishing   its not that I dnt no my fish its just this fish stood out more than the previous Fish I have shot.


----------



## FOD (Jul 19, 2011)

I gotcha,sounds good,no explanation needed,just sayin',you know? As for being sick,I've seen it too,I've seen grassys with what looked like permanent bends in their bodies,that looked really sick,not sure if this guy was like that or not.


----------



## castandblast (Jul 19, 2011)

Chris, I was trying to tell you this before my phone died. It could have been real sluggish because of the lack of DO (dissolved oxygen). if you were in a cove or backwater area this time of year, the DO could have been low and this would have caused this reaction. It is especially hard on bigger fish like this toad you just shot.


----------



## bullardsls1 (Jul 19, 2011)

thanks cleet we need to round up a few boats and try out guntersville this weekend


----------



## castandblast (Jul 19, 2011)

sounds like a plan. may have to comunicate by text. the microphone in my cell phone isn't working. I can use the internet, text and all, but no one can hear me talk.


----------

